# Hitting a bad stretch



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, in the past two weeks the transmission went in my truck and my hands stopped working for me. This morning my computer blew up. Hard drive is shutting down after 15 minutes, which means I will need a new computer because that one is 4-1/2 years old. I'm typing this on my wife's laptop. I don't have enough money right now to get a new computer. Oh yeah, in the middle of the snowstorm we got on Monday, my snow-blower broke down and I had to shovel out by hand (back is still aching). But I did fix the snow-blower this morning, yay.

Can I get a little sympathy?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

You got it my friend. I feel for you. So much, in fact that I won't tell you about all the things that have broken since I got back home. Must be the weather, or sumpin'.

I hope your hands get better real soon.

Henry



Dayhiker said:


> Well, in the past two weeks the transmission went in my truck and my hands stopped working for me. This morning my computer blew up. Hard drive is shutting down after 15 minutes, which means I will need a new computer because that one is 4-1/2 years old. I'm typing this on my wife's laptop. I don't have enough money right now to get a new computer. Oh yeah, in the middle of the snowstorm we got on Monday, my snow-blower broke down and I had to shovel out by hand (back is still aching). But I did fix the snow-blower this morning, yay.
> 
> Can I get a little sympathy?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Seems like you really are out of luck. But remember luck balances out over time, there are better days ahead for sure.

As for the PC, maybe a new harddrive is all you need. Those aren't expensive these days, probably around 50 dollars.

Open the PC up and send me a few photos of the harddrive, my colleagues from IT will be able to identify which drive you need and can provide instructions how to get the spare up and running. Do you still have the Windows CDs that came with the computer? Photos of those will help, too.

Jörg


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Hang in DH, better times ahead i'm sure. Sometimes if it werent for bad luck you wouldnt have any luck at all. Keep smiling.
Philly


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Sympathy for sure my friend.... and a few prayers sent too for better days ahead!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Seems like you really are out of luck. But remember luck balances out over time, there are better days ahead for sure.
> 
> As for the PC, maybe a new harddrive is all you need. Those aren't expensive these days, probably around 50 dollars.
> 
> ...


Joerg, you are correct, it probably is a good idea for me to just get a new hard drive -- that'll get me through until the money situation gets a little better. I think I can do this -- but it is nice to know you're there to help if I get into trouble. Thanks.

And thanks for all the sympathy, my friends. (I guess I just paniced about the computer.)


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm sorry all that has piled up on you my friend. That sucks and I hate to hear things aren't all that hot.

I don't have a spare laptop; if I did I'd give it to you.

Jeorg, that's a very fine thing of you to offer and you have my respect for helping out.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I hear ya, Tom. . . three days off??? A little harsh.









Jump, thanks. I hope me and the Mrs. don't start fighting over her laptop.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

you have my sympathy.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

DH,

Good idea of Joreg, Sometimes you can't figure it out exaclty prob in HDD or any other parts may be power supply unit etc... so it is better you check with IT guy near you. I m sorry for all your current situation. Don't lose HOPE. Everything will get back to normal soon


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Could be worse, you could be an Egyptian politician. My sympathy though.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Well, in the past two weeks the transmission went in my truck and my hands stopped working for me. This morning my computer blew up. Hard drive is shutting down after 15 minutes, which means I will need a new computer because that one is 4-1/2 years old. I'm typing this on my wife's laptop. I don't have enough money right now to get a new computer. Oh yeah, in the middle of the snowstorm we got on Monday, my snow-blower broke down and I had to shovel out by hand (back is still aching). But I did fix the snow-blower this morning, yay.
> 
> Can I get a little sympathy?


Whine away bud, I feel for you, it never rains but it poors. I hope the roads smooths out for you soon. Best of luck DH...


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Is the hard-drive a SATA or IDE? It should identity which connection it uses on the label of the unit itself.

Once you've identified which one it is simply buy a 3.5" HDD, in the correct interface and size that you need - You can pick up 500GB HDDs for very little these days - then plug it in and reinstall windows on it with your OS CD, you may need to change the settings in your computers BIOS to "BOOT FROM CD"...


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey tell you what mate, if it's a SATA I have a Samsung F3 500GB (they're very fast) right in front of me that I don't even need (If you can pay for the shipping I'm more than willing to send it to you for free mate.)


----------



## neil (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear your having problems hope things get better for you, heres another cheap (by cheap I mean free) alternative for you, if it is your hard drive you can download linux operating system for free (but you may have to use your wifes laptop to download and burn it to cd) it will run right off the cd no hard drive needed you just need to set your computer to boot to cd and it will ask you if you want to install or run from cd choose the run from cd option, it will save you spending your hard earned cash on a hard drive if you dont need one because if you still have the problem it will probably be something else so this is a great way to check what the problem is if it works ok from the cd its worth buying the hard drive and you wont be wasting your cash (it could also just be a software problem if your getting a blue screen before it shuts down so you may just be able to reinstal windows on your old hard drive worth a try first) I would recomend linux ubuntu its easy to use and that means as easy as windows it will at least get you on line so you can use it for the internet till your cash flow improves, you could use it forever if you needed to all this for free if you want to try it pm me and I will give you any help I can offer good luck I hope your situation improves quickly
Neil 
heres a link for it http://www.ubuntu.co...ubuntu/download


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

DH,

Howz the Health & Wealth now ?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok... First, thanks, Sam, for the offer. Very kind of you.

@ neil: I took your advice and put a copy of Ubuntu on a CD and ran it -- proving that my hard drive was junk.

Almost accepted Sam's offer, but want to start using Windows7, so went to Best Buy to look for one. Whereupon I discovered the wonderful world of credit to tide me over for a while. (I almost never buy stuff on credit besides cars. But my wife does.) Recently, my wife bought a new big-screen tv on credit. Long story short, I was able to purchase a new laptop -- that I can't afford -- for around $900. I did it by adding it to her account which charges *no interest* for 18 months, and all it will cost me is $25 a month. It's like an interest-free loan. When I get my tax return in April, I will be able to pay it all up. So that problem is solved rather nicely I think.

My hands still aren't doing well, but I've been drinking Jaybird's magic elixir and using Bill Hays's exercise contraption daily. I do no shooting, but I have sneaked down to the basement to work on a slingshot for an hour here and there. I am going to make an appointment to see my doctor about the left hand, pretty sure carpal tunnel is setting in.

All in all, things are looking better and my big whine is over.

-- thanks again everybody!


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear your hands aren't much better. Congrats although, on the new laptop. Think my girl and I may get one when the return comes in. Chin up.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm glad you got it all sorted out mate, I'm all ways happy to help!


----------

